# Winter weeds question



## TheE (Feb 3, 2019)

Wife and I recently bought a house and it's very obvious that a pre-e was not applied in the fall - the yard (Bermuda) is full of winter weeds of all types.

I just applied Prodiamine at the beginning of this month. My question; do I get rid of the winter weeds now to help green up/turf development and prevent dead brown spots, or just take care of the summer weeds that may pop up?

Thanks in advance for any comments or recommendations.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Spray Celsius broadcast.


----------



## TheE (Feb 3, 2019)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> Spray Celsius broadcast.


I do have Celsius, but was wondering if I should use it on the winter weeds or let the heat kill the winter weeds? Then use the Celsius on any summer weeds I may have.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

TheE said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > Spray Celsius broadcast.
> ...


If you're anything like me, the weeds will drive you crazy to the point you'll do whatever it takes to get them gone. I'd use that Celsius


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

You guys know Celsius is a slow 3 week kill, right? And that's in the summer. @Dallaslawnnut


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Art_Vandelay said:


> TheE said:
> 
> 
> > Dallaslawnnut said:
> ...


I would not use Celsius on winter weeds. I'm using big box store products for this. Roundup for lawns, etc will work well for this. Celsius is best used for spring and summer, from what I have experienced.


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I would use something that doesn't take away any possible applications of Celsius for the growing season. Anything you apply now counts toward the yearly application maximum. I used some sort of big box broadleaf weed killer for the winter chickweed that sprung up along the fence line from an adjacent empty lot.

edited for typo.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

717driver said:


> I would use something that doesn't take away any possible applications of Celsius for the growing season. Anything you apply now counts toward the yearly application maximum. I used some sort of box box broadleaf weed killer for the winter chickweed that sprung up along the fence line from an adjacent empty lot.





CenlaLowell said:


> I would not use Celsius on winter weeds. I'm using big box store products for this. Roundup for lawns, etc will work well for this. Celsius is best used for spring and summer, from what I have experienced.


Yes to both.; you guys are spot on.

Celsius is good. However, it's designed for hot weather usage when other options, aren't options. In fact, the hotter the better.

Cold weather broadleaf - go pick up a three way ester.
Cold weather grassy weeds - either blanket spray glyphosate when everything is dormant, wait for them to die (if they are annuals), smoke it with monument, katana, revolver, simazine, sencor, etc.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

717driver said:


> I would use something that doesn't take away any possible applications of Celsius for the growing season. Anything you apply now counts toward the yearly application maximum. I used some sort of box box broadleaf weed killer for the winter chickweed that sprung up along the fence line from an adjacent empty lot.


This is why I gave MSM a go this weekend to knock out the few I've got, I want to save my celsius for when I may actually need it in summer.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

I got the Celsius advice from another thread. Way to confuse me guys! I might just do a combo of prodiamine and monument this month and save Celsius for summer.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

For me personally, I use 2-4-D Concentrate year round. I just change the Ratio for summer.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

My question would be for St Augustine guys. I applied prodiamine this weekend, and I have a ton of winter weeds in the lawn, should I apply Atrazine to the lawn now and kill the existing weeds, or wait till mid spring?


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> My question would be for St Augustine guys. I applied prodiamine this weekend, and I have a ton of winter weeds in the lawn, should I apply Atrazine to the lawn now and kill the existing weeds, or wait till mid spring?


I'd either spray Monument now or wait until they die during the summer then spay as needed with Celsius. KISS!


----------



## TheE (Feb 3, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the great feedback.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

TheE said:


> Thank you everyone for the great feedback.


What did you decide to do?


----------



## TheE (Feb 3, 2019)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> TheE said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you everyone for the great feedback.
> ...


Sorry for the delay. To save my Celsius applications, I went with Monument for the winter weeds.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Save the celcius for the summer, go get spectracide weed concentrate from lowes, that will do a number on your winter weeds.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

TheE said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > TheE said:
> ...


Good call!


----------

